# Looking for a job



## bina1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello, I am Bulgarian and i moved here in Egypt a month ago.I was working as a teacher in my country, but i found it difficult to find here the same job.Most of the schools in Cairo are looking for native speakers and that's why i intend to relocate in Hurghada.People told me there is more easy to find a job.If anyone can help, pls pm me.


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

you may find many schools in the first or fifth compund on the ring road which will welcome u as a teacher very easily ..
if u need a car to rent for long or short terms email us.

thanks


----------



## bina1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks.I found many and i sent my cv,but they all prefer native speakers.My English is no so perfect, let say 90 per sent, but i can talk free.I hope to find any job, even in sales department, i have the experience , but the problem is that i don' t know arabic, and i need urgently to find a job, my money are already finished,may be only for a month or 2. Anyway , thanks and in case i need a car, will send message, by the way the traffic is awful.


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

Send me your CV as our company is hiring at the moment. Do you have legal residency status or do you have a tourist visa.
Please send your CV to "azizaatsmartlimodotcom". Sorry try to write my email address in the proper way with @ instead of at and . instead of dot. Since I am new to this forum, they won't allow my to post web addresses.

Thank you


bina1237 said:


> Thanks.I found many and i sent my cv,but they all prefer native speakers.My English is no so perfect, let say 90 per sent, but i can talk free.I hope to find any job, even in sales department, i have the experience , but the problem is that i don' t know arabic, and i need urgently to find a job, my money are already finished,may be only for a month or 2. Anyway , thanks and in case i need a car, will send message, by the way the traffic is awful.


----------



## SCharest (Oct 4, 2008)

*Teacher's position*



bina1237 said:


> Hello, I am Bulgarian and i moved here in Egypt a month ago.I was working as a teacher in my country, but i found it difficult to find here the same job.Most of the schools in Cairo are looking for native speakers and that's why i intend to relocate in Hurghada.People told me there is more easy to find a job.If anyone can help, pls pm me.


Hello,

If you are still looking for a teacher's position, I might be able to help. I will be back in Cairo on October 8th and you can call me at the following number to discuss 018 198 0910, the position can be part time or full time.


----------



## bina1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello,thanks for the reply.I am in Cairo now, and i found job in one company, but the salary is very good, so i will be glad to meet and discuss about this job in schools.I will call you on 8 of October.
Bina


----------



## Ewa (Oct 21, 2008)

*job in Hurghada*

hello, 

didnt you think about searching for work in travel agencies? For sure they would be pleased here in Hurghada to have someone native speaking Bulgarian to help with customers.

I think so far in Hurghada the most vacancies are in tourist sector.

Good luck!


----------

